# Kim JOng-Un's Uncles Execution Method? Dogs.



## martybegan

If you are going to be a homicidal dictator, you might as well be a homicidal creative crazy ass dictator. 

Report: Kim Jong-Un Had His Uncle Eaten By Packs of Wild Dogs | Jammie Wearing Fools



> Jang Song-Thaek, 67, along with five close aides, was stripped naked and thrown into a cage of hounds which had been starved for three days, according to new details emerging from China.
> 
> 
> The pack of animals spent more than an hour mauling the group in a punishment called quan jue, or execution by dogs, a report in Chinese newspaper Wen Wei Po said.


----------



## Pennywise

Batshit crazy is how you control the masses. Firing squad, gas chamber, hell, even hanging have nowhere near the psychological repulsion of the prospect of being eaten alive by dogs. 

Crazy like a Fox. That slant eyed chunk of boy-gook is fearless. Not good, in psychology it's called sociopathic. I wonder if it's genetic or he just learned it from dad.


----------



## blastoff

Considering all the dogs they eat in N. Korea, it's just a case of turnabout is fair play.


----------



## Indofred

Assuming it's true.
As for the Kims, they're clearly nuts but are they this nuts?

Possibly.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Like Stalin, Mao, Fidel and Che before him, Jong is just another great Progressive dictator


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Never forget, this is a derivative of the FDR White House reporting to Stalin and handing China and Eastern Europe to the Communists.

They started the Korean War, the spies handed our war plans to their masters and got our people killed and lost us the war

Never forget


----------



## rightwinger

Sick ....just sick


----------



## Moonglow

CrusaderFrank said:


> Never forget, this is a derivative of the FDR White House reporting to Stalin and handing China and Eastern Europe to the Communists.
> 
> They started the Korean War, the spies handed our war plans to their masters and got our people killed and lost us the war
> 
> Never forget



You wish.


----------



## Katzndogz

North Korea is a result of a desire to place peace above victory.


----------



## Pennywise

Moonglow said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never forget, this is a derivative of the FDR White House reporting to Stalin and handing China and Eastern Europe to the Communists.
> 
> They started the Korean War, the spies handed our war plans to their masters and got our people killed and lost us the war
> 
> Never forget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wish.
Click to expand...


A stunning retort about which I will give serious thought.


----------



## JimH52

This is very sick man.....scary indeed.....


----------



## Moonglow

Pennywise said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never forget, this is a derivative of the FDR White House reporting to Stalin and handing China and Eastern Europe to the Communists.
> 
> They started the Korean War, the spies handed our war plans to their masters and got our people killed and lost us the war
> 
> Never forget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A stunning retort about which I will give serious thought.
Click to expand...


I have. Why waste time on Polichic drones.


----------



## rightwinger

Katzndogz said:


> North Korea is a result of a desire to place peace above victory.



Victory at what cost?


----------



## rightwinger

JimH52 said:


> This is very sick man.....scary indeed.....



So much for any thoughts that North Korea might get a more moderate dictator


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is very sick man.....scary indeed.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for any thoughts tha North Korea might get a more moderate dictator
Click to expand...


Yeah. When the method of execution used on a person would even make someone like Hitler/Stalin go "whoa dude, tone it down a bit" you know you got someone "special" on your hands.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

And, this is the nutter who is Dennis Rodman's new BFF and $arah Palin's "ally". 

SSDD for Crusader Frank rewriting history and KatzenNinny writing nonsense. LOL


----------



## martybegan

Luddly Neddite said:


> And, this is the nutter who is Dennis Rodman's new BFF and $arah Palin's "ally".
> 
> SSDD for Crusader Frank rewriting history and KatzenNinny writing nonsense. LOL



We all know about Rodman, but how the hell are you brining Palin into this?


----------



## Moonglow

Katzndogz said:


> North Korea is a result of a desire to place peace above victory.



When have you ever been in combat?


----------



## Moonglow

To bad some one did not push that tyrant Kim in the pen with the dogs also.


----------



## Moonglow

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is very sick man.....scary indeed.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for any thoughts tha North Korea might get a more moderate dictator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. When the method of execution used on a person would even make someone like Hitler/Stalin go "whoa dude, tone it down a bit" you know you got someone "special" on your hands.
Click to expand...


Here in da woods we would have stripped him, tied him to a tree and pored honey on him to let the feral hogs have at him.


----------



## Coyote

Indofred said:


> Assuming it's true.
> As for the Kims, they're clearly nuts but are they this nuts?
> 
> Possibly.



I can't help thinking of Lord of the Flies combined with some of the Roman Emperers.

What happens when you have the spoiled priveledged son of an autocratic totalitarion dictator of a tiny country isolated from the world?  You have someone who has no concept of humanity or empathy, a narcissistic and grandiose self image who's every decision revolves around what pleases him, amuses him, or angers him.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

martybegan said:


> If you are going to be a homicidal dictator, you might as well be a homicidal creative crazy ass dictator.
> 
> Report: Kim Jong-Un Had His Uncle Eaten By Packs of Wild Dogs | Jammie Wearing Fools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jang Song-Thaek, 67, along with five close aides, was stripped naked and thrown into a cage of hounds which had been starved for three days, according to new details emerging from China.
> 
> 
> The pack of animals spent more than an hour mauling the group in a punishment called quan jue, or execution by dogs, a report in Chinese newspaper Wen Wei Po said.
Click to expand...


That's...Creative. Imagining a bunch of hungry chiuhahas (however ya spell it.)


----------



## LordBrownTrout

This is stalin, hitler, pol pot, mao, on display.


----------



## National Socialist

But remember we are all equal!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

North Korea is what it is because it is the evil step child of China.
Without China protecting this f*cked up cesspool of a country - there would have been significant change decades ago.
 Everything that happens in N.Korea is on China's shoulders. The 100,000's in political prisons, many born in the prison and worked to death living in a hell is all they knew.
 Secondly, it is also on the backs of the whole world. We should not allow such a society to exist.
It is an inhuman-unholy place on our planet.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

You've probably heard the phrase "goin' to the dogs".


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Victory at what cost?



At FAR less cost than the insane holding strategy.

Remember, MacArthur had the North defeated - so Truman fired him to keep the war going.


----------



## Uncensored2008

martybegan said:


> We all know about Rodman, but how the hell are you brining Palin into this?



Because Puddly Pillowbite is a shit-filled little hater who lies as a matter of course...


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Much of this can be attributed to the mao revolution. No regard or respect for life. Yet some hold mao upon a pedestal.  For an in depth perspective there's a book called Aquariams of Pyongyang. It was told by a prisoner in the gulag system of nk from the late 70s.


----------



## Esmeralda

Coyote said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming it's true.
> As for the Kims, they're clearly nuts but are they this nuts?
> 
> Possibly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help thinking of Lord of the Flies combined with some of the Roman Emperers.
> 
> What happens when you have the spoiled priveledged son of an autocratic totalitarion dictator of a tiny country isolated from the world?  You have someone who has no concept of humanity or empathy, a narcissistic and grandiose self image who's every decision revolves around what pleases him, amuses him, or angers him.
Click to expand...


Lord of the Flies?  How so?


----------



## Moonglow

LordBrownTrout said:


> This is stalin, hitler, pol pot, mao, on display.



The Catholics were good at it during their reign of terror..


----------



## Edgetho

LordBrownTrout said:


> This is stalin, hitler, pol pot, mao, on display.



Say.....  Weren't they all, you know.... leftists?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

LordBrownTrout said:


> Much of this can be attributed to the mao revolution. No regard or respect for life. Yet some hold mao upon a pedestal.  For an in depth perspective there's a book called Aquariams of Pyongyang. It was told by a prisoner in the gulag system of nk from the late 70s.



I would love to know what the Chinese are taught in school about Mao.
As you saw in the last Olympics, they obviously still revere him.
Strange.


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Victory at what cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At FAR less cost than the insane holding strategy.
> 
> Remember, MacArthur had the North defeated - so Truman fired him to keep the war going.
Click to expand...


Yea.....and we were only a few hundred thousand troops away from victory in VietNam

Asshole McCarthur would have had us in WWIII


----------



## Esmeralda

Uncensored2008 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know about Rodman, but how the hell are you brining Palin into this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Puddly Pillowbite is a shit-filled little hater who lies as a matter of course...
Click to expand...




> Answering questions from host Glenn Beck she said, "Obviously, we've got to stand with our North Korean allies."
> 
> Corrected by Mr Beck, she replied: "Yeah. And we're also bound by prudence to stand with our South Korean allies, yes."


BBC News - Sarah Palin makes gaffe, saying North Korea is US ally

And you people contend that this woman is NOT a complete idiot as far as someone who belongs on the national political stage?


----------



## Edgetho

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Victory at what cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At FAR less cost than the insane holding strategy.
> 
> Remember, MacArthur had the North defeated - so Truman fired him to keep the war going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea.....and we were only a few hundred thousand troops away from victory in VietNam
> 
> Asshole McCarthur would have had us in WWIII
Click to expand...


With the Chinese?   

The 1950 era Chinese Army?     

You are one stupid bitch.  You are so stupid your right to breed should be removed.

Please don't.  Breed, that is.

The gene pool thanks you in advance.

The 1950 Chinese Army and WWIII......  

That's a knee-slapper


----------



## Old Rocks

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Victory at what cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At FAR less cost than the insane holding strategy.
> 
> Remember, MacArthur had the North defeated - so Truman fired him to keep the war going.
Click to expand...


LOL. Now that is a real revision of history. MacCarthur failed to take into account that the Yalu froze over in the winter, and no bridges were needed. He ignored the presence of the Chinese troops, and got the UN Forces slaughtered because of his incompetance. Truman rightly fired him.


----------



## Rozman

Are we talking about Denis Rodman's new best bud?


----------



## Rozman

That is beyond cruelty...


----------



## Indofred

Has anyone managed to quote a reliable news outlet for this story yet?
So far this morning, not a sausage; I'm starting to think it's bollocks.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Indofred said:


> Has anyone managed to quote a reliable news outlet for this story yet?
> So far this morning, not a sausage; I'm starting to think it's bollocks.


Kim Jong Un's executed uncle was eaten alive by 120 hungry dogs: report - World News


----------



## rightwinger

Edgetho said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At FAR less cost than the insane holding strategy.
> 
> Remember, MacArthur had the North defeated - so Truman fired him to keep the war going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea.....and we were only a few hundred thousand troops away from victory in VietNam
> 
> Asshole McCarthur would have had us in WWIII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the Chinese?
> 
> The 1950 era Chinese Army?
> 
> You are one stupid bitch.  You are so stupid your right to breed should be removed.
> 
> Please don't.  Breed, that is.
> 
> The gene pool thanks you in advance.
> 
> The 1950 Chinese Army and WWIII......
> 
> That's a knee-slapper
Click to expand...

MacArthur was one of the most inept and overrated Generals in our history.  He ignored warnings and lost the Phillipines. In Korea, he ignored the threat of the Chinese and was caught by surprise

We could have eventually defeated the Chinese but at a price in casualties we were unwilling to pay


----------



## Indofred

LordBrownTrout said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone managed to quote a reliable news outlet for this story yet?
> So far this morning, not a sausage; I'm starting to think it's bollocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un's executed uncle was eaten alive by 120 hungry dogs: report - World News
Click to expand...


I started to look at this in greater detail and, the more I look, the more it looks like it's crap, based on a crap story in a crap newspaper.

Jang Song-taek Really Eaten By Dogs? - Business Insider

It turns out, this all started with a report in a wildly shite Hong Kong newspaper known for  producing stories that are total bollocks.

No, Kim Jong Un probably didn?t feed his uncle to 120 hungry dogs



> No, Kim Jong Un probably didnt feed his uncle to 120 hungry dogs



Basically, whilst it is very clear, the Kims are total twats, this story was invented and spewed out as truth for morons to believe without checking because they want to hate who they're told to hate.

Of course, this isn't a defence of North Korea's idiot leadership, just pointing out how stupid it is to believe any old shit.

How foolish do you feel now you know it was all a lie?


----------



## skye

It saddens me when human beings involve animals....in this case dogs, in their criminal deeds.   

Leave animals alone in God's Name!


----------



## Indofred

skye said:


> It saddens me when human beings involve animals....in this case dogs, in their criminal deeds.
> 
> Leave animals alone in God's Name!



Looks like the dogs were spared as there were no dogs involved.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Indofred said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone managed to quote a reliable news outlet for this story yet?
> So far this morning, not a sausage; I'm starting to think it's bollocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un's executed uncle was eaten alive by 120 hungry dogs: report - World News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I started to look at this in greater detail and, the more I look, the more it looks like it's crap, based on a crap story in a crap newspaper.
> 
> Jang Song-taek Really Eaten By Dogs? - Business Insider
> 
> It turns out, this all started with a report in a wildly shite Hong Kong newspaper known for  producing stories that are total bollocks.
> 
> No, Kim Jong Un probably didn?t feed his uncle to 120 hungry dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Kim Jong Un probably didnt feed his uncle to 120 hungry dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Basically, whilst it is very clear, the Kims are total twats, this story was invented and spewed out as truth for morons to believe without checking because they want to hate who they're told to hate.
> 
> Of course, this isn't a defence of North Korea's idiot leadership, just pointing out how stupid it is to believe any old shit.
> 
> How foolish do you feel now you know it was all a lie?
Click to expand...


There is no solid proof yet. Based on their torture and killing methods it wouldn't surprise me that he was fed to the dogs. Its more likely based on their brutal regime.


----------



## PoliticalChic

iamwhatiseem said:


> North Korea is what it is because it is the evil step child of China.
> Without China protecting this f*cked up cesspool of a country - there would have been significant change decades ago.
> Everything that happens in N.Korea is on China's shoulders. The 100,000's in political prisons, many born in the prison and worked to death living in a hell is all they knew.
> Secondly, it is also on the backs of the whole world. We should not allow such a society to exist.
> It is an inhuman-unholy place on our planet.




Kind of agree with you.


Of course, there wouldn't be a Communist China had not FDR given Stalin the atomic bomb, and  Stalin's spies in the Truman's administration stabbing Chiang Kai-shek in the back.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Luddly Neddite said:


> And, this is the nutter who is Dennis Rodman's new BFF and $arah Palin's "ally".
> 
> SSDD for Crusader Frank rewriting history and KatzenNinny writing nonsense. LOL




Help me out here, Ugly Necktie.....

....are you more stupid, or more ignorant?


Which is it?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is stalin, hitler, pol pot, mao, on display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Catholics were good at it during their reign of terror..
Click to expand...


You're a moron.


Before the Russian Revolution, the number of execution by the czarist government came to seventeen (17) per year, according to Solzhenitsyn. He pointed out that, in comparison, the *Spanish Inquisition, at its height, destroyed 10 people per month.*

a. But, during the revolutionary years 1918-1919, Lenin's Cheka executed, without trial, more than one thousand (1,000) people a month.

At the height of Stalin's terror, 1937-1938, tens of thousands of people were shot per month. 
Solzhenitsyn, "Warning To The West."


Democrat Franklin Roosevelt did everything he could to support those psychopaths.


----------



## Gracie

Anyone that eats dogs is something I would scrape off my shoe.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea.....and we were only a few hundred thousand troops away from victory in VietNam
> 
> Asshole McCarthur would have had us in WWIII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the Chinese?
> 
> The 1950 era Chinese Army?
> 
> You are one stupid bitch.  You are so stupid your right to breed should be removed.
> 
> Please don't.  Breed, that is.
> 
> The gene pool thanks you in advance.
> 
> The 1950 Chinese Army and WWIII......
> 
> That's a knee-slapper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MacArthur was one of the most inept and overrated Generals in our history.  He ignored warnings and lost the Phillipines. In Korea, he ignored the threat of the Chinese and was caught by surprise
> 
> We could have eventually defeated the Chinese but at a price in casualties we were unwilling to pay
Click to expand...




How come you left out Hooverville?


----------



## JoeB131

CrusaderFrank said:


> Never forget, this is a derivative of the FDR White House reporting to Stalin and handing China and Eastern Europe to the Communists.
> 
> They started the Korean War, the spies handed our war plans to their masters and got our people killed and lost us the war
> 
> Never forget



The Russians and Chinese had more men under arms than we did, they were going to do whatever the fuck they wanted at that point.


----------



## JoeB131

Gracie said:


> Anyone that eats dogs is something I would scrape off my shoe.



Koreans ate dogs because they were starving.


----------



## Coyote

Did Kim Jong Un Feed His Uncle To 120 Dogs? Be Skeptical

Food for thought....


----------



## Gracie

JoeB131 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that eats dogs is something I would scrape off my shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koreans ate dogs because they were starving.
Click to expand...


Then they should eat that fat fuck that is making them starve as he gets fatter while watching sports with his bestest buddy Rodman.


----------



## JoeB131

Coyote said:


> Did Kim Jong Un Feed His Uncle To 120 Dogs? Be Skeptical
> 
> Food for thought....



I saw this as well. 

The problem is the source is a Chinese Government newspaper...

The thing is the Uncle who got executed was seen as pro-Chinese.  He was their guy, and his sudden fall from grace is just a message to Beijing they have no control over this nut. 

So it makes me wonder if they are trying to make it all sound more lurid to justify some later action.


----------



## JoeB131

Gracie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that eats dogs is something I would scrape off my shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koreans ate dogs because they were starving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then they should eat that fat fuck that is making them starve as he gets fatter while watching sports with his bestest buddy Rodman.
Click to expand...


I don't disagree, but this is a dictatorship that has survived three generations and almost 65 years.  

There's probably not a North Korean alive who doesn't remember when the Kim dynasty was in charge. 

That said, what they are doing to the people are a lot more serious than what they are doing to dogs.  I love dogs as much as the next guy, but it seems that we always get more upset about a dog getting killed than a person.


----------



## Indofred

LordBrownTrout said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un's executed uncle was eaten alive by 120 hungry dogs: report - World News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started to look at this in greater detail and, the more I look, the more it looks like it's crap, based on a crap story in a crap newspaper.
> 
> Jang Song-taek Really Eaten By Dogs? - Business Insider
> 
> It turns out, this all started with a report in a wildly shite Hong Kong newspaper known for  producing stories that are total bollocks.
> 
> No, Kim Jong Un probably didn?t feed his uncle to 120 hungry dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Kim Jong Un probably didnt feed his uncle to 120 hungry dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Basically, whilst it is very clear, the Kims are total twats, this story was invented and spewed out as truth for morons to believe without checking because they want to hate who they're told to hate.
> 
> Of course, this isn't a defence of North Korea's idiot leadership, just pointing out how stupid it is to believe any old shit.
> 
> How foolish do you feel now you know it was all a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no solid proof yet. Based on their torture and killing methods it wouldn't surprise me that he was fed to the dogs. Its more likely based on their brutal regime.
Click to expand...


Absolutely none at all but that little detail isn't stopping posters from assuming they know ... all because some crappy rag started a story with no evidence, no witnesses and nothing at all to back it up.

I'm amazed people are stupid enough to believe this shit.


----------



## JoeB131

Edgetho said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At FAR less cost than the insane holding strategy.
> 
> Remember, MacArthur had the North defeated - so Truman fired him to keep the war going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea.....and we were only a few hundred thousand troops away from victory in VietNam
> 
> Asshole McCarthur would have had us in WWIII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the Chinese?
> 
> The 1950 era Chinese Army?
> 
> You are one stupid bitch.  You are so stupid your right to breed should be removed.
> 
> Please don't.  Breed, that is.
> 
> The gene pool thanks you in advance.
> 
> The 1950 Chinese Army and WWIII......
> 
> That's a knee-slapper
Click to expand...


Um, yeah, actually... 

If MacArthur managed to escalate the war by bombing Manchuria, which is what he wanted to do, he would have brought both the People's Republic of China and the USSR into the war.  

And the USSR had a nice big army waiting in Europe.


----------



## Indofred

JoeB131 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Kim Jong Un Feed His Uncle To 120 Dogs? Be Skeptical
> 
> Food for thought....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this as well.
> 
> The problem is the source is a Chinese Government newspaper...
> 
> The thing is the Uncle who got executed was seen as pro-Chinese.  He was their guy, and his sudden fall from grace is just a message to Beijing they have no control over this nut.
> 
> So it makes me wonder if they are trying to make it all sound more lurid to justify some later action.
Click to expand...


North Korea is a bugger of a problem for China.
They want NK as a buffer zone to protect their border from American backed forces but they probably can't stand the idiot government in NK.
Russia will stay quiet for the same reasons China does.

As for action, unlikely at the moment but China could easily "Remove" Kim and pop a shiny new dictator in, less likely to be such a moron.


----------



## Coyote

Gracie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that eats dogs is something I would scrape off my shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koreans ate dogs because they were starving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then they should eat that fat fuck that is making them starve as he gets fatter while watching sports with his bestest buddy Rodman.
Click to expand...


Indeed.

Slow roasted, with a delicate basting sauce ....until crisp.  Served with potatos au gratin and a fresh steamed green beans.  Would probably provide dinner for the entire population


----------



## Two Thumbs

martybegan said:


> If you are going to be a homicidal dictator, you might as well be a homicidal creative crazy ass dictator.
> 
> Report: Kim Jong-Un Had His Uncle Eaten By Packs of Wild Dogs | Jammie Wearing Fools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jang Song-Thaek, 67, along with five close aides, was stripped naked and thrown into a cage of hounds which had been starved for three days, according to new details emerging from China.
> 
> 
> The pack of animals spent more than an hour mauling the group in a punishment called quan jue, or execution by dogs, a report in Chinese newspaper Wen Wei Po said.
Click to expand...


Lets be clear, Kim is a puppet, like his dad was.

the 'under bosses' run shit and they made a statement that won't need to be made again for another 30 years.


----------



## Gracie

Rodman should be shunned by everyone for being bestest buddies with that fucker. Maybe he will move there for good instead of just visiting his pal.


----------



## JoeB131

Indofred said:


> [q
> 
> North Korea is a bugger of a problem for China.
> They want NK as a buffer zone to protect their border from American backed forces but they probably can't stand the idiot government in NK.
> Russia will stay quiet for the same reasons China does.
> 
> As for action, unlikely at the moment but China could easily "Remove" Kim and pop a shiny new dictator in, less likely to be such a moron.



It's not even that. 

China's trade with South Korea is many times the GDP of NOrth Korea.  China really wants to get into the regular world of trade and commerce. 

And then they have North Korea, a client state they feel a historical obligation to for no other reason than hundreds of thousands of Chinese died there.


----------



## Coyote

JoeB131 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> [q
> 
> North Korea is a bugger of a problem for China.
> They want NK as a buffer zone to protect their border from American backed forces but they probably can't stand the idiot government in NK.
> Russia will stay quiet for the same reasons China does.
> 
> As for action, unlikely at the moment but China could easily "Remove" Kim and pop a shiny new dictator in, less likely to be such a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not even that.
> 
> China's trade with South Korea is many times the GDP of NOrth Korea.  China really wants to get into the regular world of trade and commerce.
> *
> And then they have North Korea, a client state they feel a historical obligation to for no other reason than hundreds of thousands of Chinese died there.*
Click to expand...


I think it's more pragmatic then that.

If NK falls, China is faced with a potential flood of refugees over it's border.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Indofred said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started to look at this in greater detail and, the more I look, the more it looks like it's crap, based on a crap story in a crap newspaper.
> 
> Jang Song-taek Really Eaten By Dogs? - Business Insider
> 
> It turns out, this all started with a report in a wildly shite Hong Kong newspaper known for  producing stories that are total bollocks.
> 
> No, Kim Jong Un probably didn?t feed his uncle to 120 hungry dogs
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, whilst it is very clear, the Kims are total twats, this story was invented and spewed out as truth for morons to believe without checking because they want to hate who they're told to hate.
> 
> Of course, this isn't a defence of North Korea's idiot leadership, just pointing out how stupid it is to believe any old shit.
> 
> How foolish do you feel now you know it was all a lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no solid proof yet. Based on their torture and killing methods it wouldn't surprise me that he was fed to the dogs. Its more likely based on their brutal regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely none at all but that little detail isn't stopping posters from assuming they know ... all because some crappy rag started a story with no evidence, no witnesses and nothing at all to back it up.
> 
> I'm amazed people are stupid enough to believe this shit.
Click to expand...



It doesn't even take a small leap to believe this based on their history of torture, gulag camps, starvation methods, prison camps, gardens in the camps filled with dead body parts, public executions, and so on.


----------



## Indofred

LordBrownTrout said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no solid proof yet. Based on their torture and killing methods it wouldn't surprise me that he was fed to the dogs. Its more likely based on their brutal regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely none at all but that little detail isn't stopping posters from assuming they know ... all because some crappy rag started a story with no evidence, no witnesses and nothing at all to back it up.
> 
> I'm amazed people are stupid enough to believe this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't even take a small leap to believe this based on their history of torture, gulag camps, starvation methods, prison camps, gardens in the camps filled with dead body parts, public executions, and so on.
Click to expand...


It's clear, NK is ruled by a set of bastards but why believe a lie because other stories are true?
The only clear thing here is, the story was published without a shred of evidence by a crap rag with a reputation as such.


----------



## Spoonman

martybegan said:


> If you are going to be a homicidal dictator, you might as well be a homicidal creative crazy ass dictator.
> 
> Report: Kim Jong-Un Had His Uncle Eaten By Packs of Wild Dogs | Jammie Wearing Fools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jang Song-Thaek, 67, along with five close aides, was stripped naked and thrown into a cage of hounds which had been starved for three days, according to new details emerging from China.
> 
> 
> The pack of animals spent more than an hour mauling the group in a punishment called quan jue, or execution by dogs, a report in Chinese newspaper Wen Wei Po said.
Click to expand...


We deposed leaders in Egypt, Libya and Syria for less


----------



## Sallow

martybegan said:


> If you are going to be a homicidal dictator, you might as well be a homicidal creative crazy ass dictator.
> 
> Report: Kim Jong-Un Had His Uncle Eaten By Packs of Wild Dogs | Jammie Wearing Fools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jang Song-Thaek, 67, along with five close aides, was stripped naked and thrown into a cage of hounds which had been starved for three days, according to new details emerging from China.
> 
> 
> The pack of animals spent more than an hour mauling the group in a punishment called quan jue, or execution by dogs, a report in Chinese newspaper Wen Wei Po said.
Click to expand...


Jammie Wearing Fools - Now that looks like a reliable source.


----------



## Sallow

Coyote said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> [q
> 
> North Korea is a bugger of a problem for China.
> They want NK as a buffer zone to protect their border from American backed forces but they probably can't stand the idiot government in NK.
> Russia will stay quiet for the same reasons China does.
> 
> As for action, unlikely at the moment but China could easily "Remove" Kim and pop a shiny new dictator in, less likely to be such a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not even that.
> 
> China's trade with South Korea is many times the GDP of NOrth Korea.  China really wants to get into the regular world of trade and commerce.
> *
> And then they have North Korea, a client state they feel a historical obligation to for no other reason than hundreds of thousands of Chinese died there.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's more pragmatic then that.
> 
> If NK falls, China is faced with a potential flood of refugees over it's border.
Click to expand...


They have that problem now.

Think US/Mexico.


----------



## Sallow

Spoonman said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going to be a homicidal dictator, you might as well be a homicidal creative crazy ass dictator.
> 
> Report: Kim Jong-Un Had His Uncle Eaten By Packs of Wild Dogs | Jammie Wearing Fools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jang Song-Thaek, 67, along with five close aides, was stripped naked and thrown into a cage of hounds which had been starved for three days, according to new details emerging from China.
> 
> 
> The pack of animals spent more than an hour mauling the group in a punishment called quan jue, or execution by dogs, a report in Chinese newspaper Wen Wei Po said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We deposed leaders in Egypt, Libya and Syria for less
Click to expand...


No we didn't.


----------



## Peterf

martybegan said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, this is the nutter who is Dennis Rodman's new BFF and $arah Palin's "ally".
> 
> SSDD for Crusader Frank rewriting history and KatzenNinny writing nonsense. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all know about Rodman, but how the hell are you brining Palin into this?
Click to expand...


Surely that's obvious?  Alaska borders the same ocean as North Korea and when she was Governor Ms Palin did NOTHING to remove the Kims from power.  OR to stop the dog being less hungry.


Although, although .... someone th lefties hate so virulently must have thousands of good qualities.


----------



## Peterf

Sallow said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going to be a homicidal dictator, you might as well be a homicidal creative crazy ass dictator.
> 
> Report: Kim Jong-Un Had His Uncle Eaten By Packs of Wild Dogs | Jammie Wearing Fools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We deposed leaders in Egypt, Libya and Syria for less
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we didn't.
Click to expand...


You are right.   If any foreign countries deposed the Libyan looney Gahdafty it was Britain and France.   The US did not participate.


----------



## hjmick

The circle of life...


----------



## Unkotare

CrusaderFrank said:


> Never forget, this is a derivative of the FDR White House reporting to Stalin and handing China and Eastern Europe to the Communists.
> 
> They started the Korean War, the spies handed our war plans to their masters and got our people killed and lost us the war
> 
> Never forget




We didn't 'lose' the Korean War.


----------



## Unkotare

JoeB131 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that eats dogs is something I would scrape off my shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koreans ate dogs because they were starving.
Click to expand...



Why do you use the past tense?


Humans eat meat because we're omnivores.


----------



## Indofred

JoeB131 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that eats dogs is something I would scrape off my shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koreans ate dogs because they were starving.
Click to expand...


Lots of people eat dogs.
Many people find eating cows disgusting; it's your social group that defines what is and is not acceptable to eat.


----------



## Unkotare

Gracie said:


> Anyone that eats dogs is something I would scrape off my shoe.




You would eat dog if you were hungry.


----------



## Uncensored2008

LordBrownTrout said:


> Much of this can be attributed to the mao revolution. No regard or respect for life. Yet some hold mao upon a pedestal.  For an in depth perspective there's a book called Aquariams of Pyongyang. It was told by a prisoner in the gulag system of nk from the late 70s.



That defines Communism, and to a certain extent, Obamunism, in general. 

The right to left spectrum really is a linear path from respect for the individual as the supreme master of his own destiny, to belief that the state and the rulers of such, as the rightful masters of all.

For the left, an individual has no worth. They are merely a part in the machine, easily replaced with another part. Some parts may be specialized, thus of more worth - but the left sees no value in humans, no more than there is value in a clutch - only as a function in the machine of the state, does the left hold that people have any worth.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Moonglow said:


> The Catholics were good at it during their reign of terror..



How many people did the Catholics kill during 400 years of inquisition?

As many as Mao on an average day? 

And I believe I have "corrected" you on this bit of prevarication before, have I not?


----------



## Spoonman

Uncensored2008 said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Much of this can be attributed to the mao revolution. No regard or respect for life. Yet some hold mao upon a pedestal.  For an in depth perspective there's a book called Aquariams of Pyongyang. It was told by a prisoner in the gulag system of nk from the late 70s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That defines Communism, and to a certain extent, Obamunism, in general.
> 
> The right to left spectrum really is a linear path from respect for the individual as the supreme master of his own destiny, to belief that the state and the rulers of such, as the rightful masters of all.
> 
> For the left, an individual has no worth. They are merely a part in the machine, easily replaced with another part. Some parts may be specialized, thus of more worth - but the left sees no value in humans, no more than there is value in a clutch - only as a function in the machine of the state, does the left hold that people have any worth.
Click to expand...


also making all people equal gives a person no incentive to strive for more.   so people just start to go through the motions and try to keep themselves out of trouble.  being unoticed is good.  standing out will eventually cause you a problem


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Yea.....and we were only a few hundred thousand troops away from victory in VietNam
> 
> Asshole McCarthur would have had us in WWIII



While no one would EVER expect anything even approaching honesty from you, I will remind the class that MacArthur had as a matter of historical fact, defeated the North Korean army. MacArthur drove the Koreans to the Yalu River. This defied the Truman order to contain at the 38th parallel and not seek a military victory.

So again, how many lives were lost because Truman fired MacArthur and kept the war going?  Harry was willing to expend as many American lives as needed, so as not to distress his good friend Mao.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> MacArthur was one of the most inept and overrated Generals in our history.  He ignored warnings and lost the Phillipines. In Korea, he ignored the threat of the Chinese and was caught by surprise
> 
> We could have eventually defeated the Chinese but at a price in casualties we were unwilling to pay



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA

What a worthless fucktard you are...

THIS kiddies, is what happens when one says something ENTIRELY based on partisan concerns, never engaging the brain.

You're fucking worthless - TM was a more intelligent and rational opponent.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Indofred said:


> Lots of people eat dogs.
> Many people find eating cows disgusting; it's your social group that defines what is and is not acceptable to eat.



Humans have a revulsion to eating predators in most cases.


----------



## Unkotare

Uncensored2008 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people eat dogs.
> Many people find eating cows disgusting; it's your social group that defines what is and is not acceptable to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humans have a revulsion to eating predators in most cases.
Click to expand...



No we don't.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Unkotare said:


> No we don't.



How was that lion steak you had last night?

Care for some fried Hawk? Owl under glass? Weasel Kabob?

Or should I just say, yes - we certainly do....

The exception is seafood, probably because we have no innate kinship to a shark in the first place.


----------



## martybegan

Unkotare said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people eat dogs.
> Many people find eating cows disgusting; it's your social group that defines what is and is not acceptable to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humans have a revulsion to eating predators in most cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't.
Click to expand...


If you look at the major sources of meat in the world (terrestrial at least) most of them are herbivorous, or at best omnivores.

Cattle
Swine
Poultry
Mutton
Goat

In the oceans its different, but on land we just don't eat the big predators.


----------



## Unkotare

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How was that lion steak you had last night?
> 
> Care for some fried Hawk? Owl under glass? Weasel Kabob?
> 
> Or should I just say, yes - we certainly do....
> 
> The exception is seafood, probably because we have no innate kinship to a shark in the first place.
Click to expand...



Oh look, you added your own qualifier. Probably should have thought it through the first time, huh?


----------



## Warrior102

martybegan said:


> If you are going to be a homicidal dictator, you might as well be a homicidal creative crazy ass dictator.
> 
> Report: Kim Jong-Un Had His Uncle Eaten By Packs of Wild Dogs | Jammie Wearing Fools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jang Song-Thaek, 67, along with five close aides, was stripped naked and thrown into a cage of hounds which had been starved for three days, according to new details emerging from China.
> 
> 
> The pack of animals spent more than an hour mauling the group in a punishment called quan jue, or execution by dogs, a report in Chinese newspaper Wen Wei Po said.
Click to expand...


And the Libberhoids hated water boarding.


----------



## Esmeralda

It is appearing as if this is a story that is as unlikely as it is likely and impossible to verify.  Could very much be a fiction of the Chinese government.  Kinda stupid to discuss it if it isn't a true story.


----------



## Unkotare

martybegan said:


> we just don't eat the big predators.




We always have.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Unkotare said:


> Oh look, you added your own qualifier. Probably should have thought it through the first time, huh?



I was in my 40's before I knew that a Halibut was a predatory fish. 

Humans simply don't think of fish the same way we do land animals.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Unkotare said:


> We always have.



You misspelled "never."

I'm just sayin....


----------



## Unkotare

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, you added your own qualifier. Probably should have thought it through the first time, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in my 40's before I knew that a Halibut was a predatory fish.
> 
> Humans simply don't think of fish the same way we do land animals.
Click to expand...




Do you have some reason for thinking that your every assumption and impression represents all of humanity?


----------



## Unkotare

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We always have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You misspelled "never."
> 
> I'm just sayin....
Click to expand...







I spelled "always" correctly.


----------



## hjmick

Report alleging North Korean execution by hungry dogs was likely false - World News


----------



## Uncensored2008

Unkotare said:


> I spelled "always" correctly.



Ah, so you simply misspoke...


----------



## JoeB131

Well, it turns out that the report wasn't true after all.  

It's a Dog-Eat-Dog world out there, but dog-gone it, Kim did not feed his uncle to the Dogs.  

Which means we all got dog tired having a good laugh at this thread.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> Well, it turns out that the report wasn't true after all.
> 
> It's a Dog-Eat-Dog world out there, but dog-gone it, Kim did not feed his uncle to the Dogs.
> 
> Which means we all got dog tired having a good laugh at this thread.



Yes, but did he feed the dogs to his uncle?


----------



## Politico

Dogs. A Bond villain favorite.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PasdxEYHhMo]Corinne Dufour gets terminated - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spelled "always" correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so you simply misspoke...
Click to expand...



Nope.


----------



## Indofred

JoeB131 said:


> Well, it turns out that the report wasn't true after all.
> 
> It's a Dog-Eat-Dog world out there, but dog-gone it, Kim did not feed his uncle to the Dogs.
> 
> Which means we all got dog tired having a good laugh at this thread.



That minor detail didn't stop the OP posting a load of old bollocks and other posters condemning an act that never happened, nor was even likely to be true.

They simply accepted it because they wanted it to be true but were far too stupid to check before they spouted off.


----------



## JoeB131

Indofred said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it turns out that the report wasn't true after all.
> 
> It's a Dog-Eat-Dog world out there, but dog-gone it, Kim did not feed his uncle to the Dogs.
> 
> Which means we all got dog tired having a good laugh at this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That minor detail didn't stop the OP posting a load of old bollocks and other posters condemning an act that never happened, nor was even likely to be true.
> 
> They simply accepted it because they wanted it to be true but were far too stupid to check before they spouted off.
Click to expand...


Or more likely... 

after watching batshit crazy behavior from this regime, this story really didn't sound all that implausible.  

Let's be blunt.  This crazy person murdered his Uncle, the guy who actually knew how to run the country.  The method is kind of besides the point.


----------



## martybegan

JoeB131 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it turns out that the report wasn't true after all.
> 
> It's a Dog-Eat-Dog world out there, but dog-gone it, Kim did not feed his uncle to the Dogs.
> 
> Which means we all got dog tired having a good laugh at this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That minor detail didn't stop the OP posting a load of old bollocks and other posters condemning an act that never happened, nor was even likely to be true.
> 
> They simply accepted it because they wanted it to be true but were far too stupid to check before they spouted off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or more likely...
> 
> after watching batshit crazy behavior from this regime, this story really didn't sound all that implausible.
> 
> Let's be blunt.  This crazy person murdered his Uncle, the guy who actually knew how to run the country.  The method is kind of besides the point.
Click to expand...


I hate to agree with Joe here, but the mere fact we considered the story plausible does indicate how nuts the NK regime is.


----------



## Indofred

martybegan said:


> I hate to agree with Joe here, but the mere fact we considered the story plausible does indicate how nuts the NK regime is.



I disagree.

Whilst I can't think of a single reason to supports the crazy Kims, that's hardly an excuse for turning my brain off and blindly accepting any shit that gets fed to me.

It took a couple of days for more details on this to come out but I found them pretty quickly as I watched the thread progress.


----------



## Indofred

JoeB131 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it turns out that the report wasn't true after all.
> 
> It's a Dog-Eat-Dog world out there, but dog-gone it, Kim did not feed his uncle to the Dogs.
> 
> Which means we all got dog tired having a good laugh at this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That minor detail didn't stop the OP posting a load of old bollocks and other posters condemning an act that never happened, nor was even likely to be true.
> 
> They simply accepted it because they wanted it to be true but were far too stupid to check before they spouted off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or more likely...
> 
> after watching batshit crazy behavior from this regime, this story really didn't sound all that implausible.
> 
> Let's be blunt.  This crazy person murdered his Uncle, the guy who actually knew how to run the country.  The method is kind of besides the point.
Click to expand...


Again, I disagree.
No matter how stupid the Kims are, and they are pretty stupid, that's no reason to listen to lies.


----------



## JoeB131

Indofred said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> That minor detail didn't stop the OP posting a load of old bollocks and other posters condemning an act that never happened, nor was even likely to be true.
> 
> They simply accepted it because they wanted it to be true but were far too stupid to check before they spouted off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or more likely...
> 
> after watching batshit crazy behavior from this regime, this story really didn't sound all that implausible.
> 
> Let's be blunt.  This crazy person murdered his Uncle, the guy who actually knew how to run the country.  The method is kind of besides the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, I disagree.
> No matter how stupid the Kims are, and they are pretty stupid, that's no reason to listen to lies.
Click to expand...


they've murdered millions of their own people.  

I really think that we are hardly "liabling" them by believing a crazy story that wasn't true when so many of the crazy stories turned out to be true.


----------



## Indofred

JoeB131 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or more likely...
> 
> after watching batshit crazy behavior from this regime, this story really didn't sound all that implausible.
> 
> Let's be blunt.  This crazy person murdered his Uncle, the guy who actually knew how to run the country.  The method is kind of besides the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I disagree.
> No matter how stupid the Kims are, and they are pretty stupid, that's no reason to listen to lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they've murdered millions of their own people.
> 
> I really think that we are hardly "liabling" them by believing a crazy story that wasn't true when so many of the crazy stories turned out to be true.
Click to expand...


I'm unsure of how many people they've murdered but I'm sure it's a lot.
I have no argument with the assertion, the Kims are/were murderous nut cases.

However, I see no reason to believe a load of old bollocks because other things are true.
That would be an insult to education and the man's ability to reason.


----------



## skye

And now....the wife of the executed uncle is dead as well....she has died in mysterious circumstances, it was reported today.


Is Kim Jong-Un's aunt now dead as well? Reports claim Kim Kyong-hui had heart attack | Mail Online


----------



## SalaamAkir

Koreans killing their own people, it is truly disgusting.


----------



## Indofred

skye said:


> And now....the wife of the executed uncle is dead as well....she has died in mysterious circumstances, it was reported today.
> 
> 
> Is Kim Jong-Un's aunt now dead as well? Reports claim Kim Kyong-hui had heart attack | Mail Online



67 year old woman has heart attack.
That makes a great headline ..... even if it's true.



SalaamAkir said:


> Koreans killing their own people, it is truly disgusting.



Agreed. Sadly, lots of political leaders or wannabe political nut cases do this.


----------

